# AI vs. T-mac



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

I know you cats are tired of the player vs. player thread but im bored

As I see it t-mac is a better player in every way.......he's a better shooter...he got like 46 pts and only took like 19 shots(but then again everyone is a better shooter than AI)

As far as the media goes AI gets more credit and he should since hes lead his team to the finals before........But it just seems if (i don't wanna say t-mac doesn't get any credit) but the "experts" always say "don't get me wrong he's a great player"






So who do you guys think is a better player


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

T Mac. Not really any question in my mind. Both can score alot of points. Both can break down opposing defences creating oppurtunities for teamates. 

Neither brings much to the table as far as on the ball defence goes, but AI does get alot of steals. 

TMAC's shooting efficiency is WAY better than AI's. He rebounds better. He is the better player.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*until twac gets out of the first round*

AI is the better player
theres more to the game than puttin up points..
AI is a lot better on defense and brings a lot more heart and intensity to the game


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: until twac gets out of the first round*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> AI is the better player
> theres more to the game than puttin up points..
> AI is a lot better on defense and brings a lot more heart and intensity to the game


TEAMS decide who makes it out of what round and who doesn't. I'm so tired of people placing all the blame and/or all the glory on just the stars of the game. Basketball is and (barring any drastic rule changes) always will be a TEAM game, and the star is just one part of the team. TMac is the better player. It seems so obvious. 

Plus, saying AI is a lot better on defense is incorrect, because he just isn't. AI cannot guard two guards, and his style of play is one where he can't be a distributer on offence. That forces a team to get a point guard who can guard two guards effectively, and that is not something that is easy to find. That is why Eric Snow is so underrated. 

Even after dismissing that, AI's defense still isn't a lot better than TMac's. Sure he gets alot of steals, and that is valuable, but TMac's on the ball defense is just as good as AI's is. 

You said there is more to the game than just putting up points. You are right, but I don't see how that enhances your argument for AI as a better player. TMac gets more rebounds, shoots WAY WAY better than AI, and doesn't turn the ball over as much.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: until twac gets out of the first round*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> AI is the better player
> theres more to the game than puttin up points..
> AI is a lot better on defense and brings a lot more heart and intensity to the game


So I guess AI is better than KG also, since he hasnt been out of the first round in 6 years?

You just cant stop hatin.

No question at all Tmac is better than Iverson. Mostly probably due to size.. there are things a guy that is a legit 6'9" with long arms can do that someone barely 6'1" cant.

If Iverson were 6'6" or 6'7" he'd probably be the best player on the planet.. but he isnt.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

take your pick as to who is better but are there two guys in all of sports who have bigger egos?i mean listen to mcgrady and you would think his supporting class couldnt beat a div.3 college team and iverson is a classic.looking at the crowd after his 40 something night and mouthing the word"me".i'll take garnett,duncan, dirk and bryant any day of the week.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

AI is a very fast player and plays good defense.He is better defensive player than tmac or kobe.Tmac i very good he could get more than 46 pts.Next year he is going to score 35ppg.JUST WATCH NEXT YEAR.


----------



## tmacistight (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: until twac gets out of the first round*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> AI is the better player
> theres more to the game than puttin up points..
> AI is a lot better on defense and brings a lot more heart and intensity to the game


Well I got news for you bud he's on his way. Surprise Surprise! Oh grizzo, how you missed you during your suspension. I'm sure if this thread said who's better Tmac or Stack, you would have said Stack. Its unbelievable how bitter you are towards tmac. Did you have some bad experience with him? Did he not sign your autograph or something? I mean for real man, I don't like Kobe at all. But I'm not about to say that he isn't better than any player in this league, other than tmac who stands right there with him (No lets not start this thread!).


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

tmac by far i think if tmac wanted to he can avg a triple double a game he is a great allaround player and he has showed that in the past..but for AI he is a good scorer and he has some good defense but he takes way to many shots and needs to pass more and if he was a little taller he would be about as good as tmac..


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I think if you watched the game closely tonight, you could have seen excellent on the ball defense and more importantly - team defense played by TMac. It seems too obvious to me that he plays very good all around defense - how many nights does his opponent outscore him - how many swingmen or #2 guards in the east (The East has the MOST of the all star #2 guards, by far) are there that he doesn't guard and keep them from beating him on any given night?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

McGrady is the top player in the east with out question and arguably the best player in the game. McGrady is top 3 with KG and Kobe, while Iverson is top 10.


----------



## tmacistight (Apr 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> take your pick as to who is better but are there two guys in all of sports who have bigger egos?i mean listen to mcgrady and you would think his supporting class couldnt beat a div.3 college team and iverson is a classic.looking at the crowd after his 40 something night and mouthing the word"me".i'll take garnett,duncan, dirk and bryant any day of the week.


You can say all you want about Mcgrady and Iverson, but if you met them you would think differently. Iverson and Tmac are about the fans. They are very approachable!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tmacistight</b>!
> 
> 
> You can say all you want about Mcgrady and Iverson, but if you met them you would think differently. Iverson and Tmac are about the fans. They are very approachable!



my point had nothing to do with the fans it had to do with their attitude that they are the whole team.mcgrady has always proclaimed that he is the only good player on the team,how does that sit with teammates?and where do you think iverson got the nickname,me myself and iverson?all his posse b.s. has to wear on people.i will say they are entertaining,no question about that.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I don't care for either so I vote for option C: Jason Kidd. The best gaurd in the NBA. :grinning: :yes:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> my point had nothing to do with the fans it had to do with their attitude that they are the whole team.mcgrady has always proclaimed that he is the only good player on the team,how does that sit with teammates?and where do you think iverson got the nickname,me myself and iverson?all his posse b.s. has to wear on people.i will say they are entertaining,no question about that.


If you watched the last game vs Detroit, you would see how close all these guys are. Tmac and Darrel Armstrong are very close, you can see Tmac with his arm around him during and after the game all the time. Also, Tmac and Gooden seemed to be developing a good relationship.. and Tmac was really talking to Giricek after he finally showed up the last game.. you could read his lips he said something like "You know you're my boy.." ... 

Tmac has really taken guys like Gooden, Hunter, and Giricek under his wing..

Orlando's players know he is the best player on the team and know that it is his team... What happened when Tmac said he needed more help from his guys? They came out the next game and did it...

Say what you want, but if the relationship between him and his teammates is good, you cant complain.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> If you watched the last game vs Detroit, you would see how close all these guys are. Tmac and Darrel Armstrong are very close, you can see Tmac with his arm around him during and after the game all the time. Also, Tmac and Gooden seemed to be developing a good relationship.. and Tmac was really talking to Giricek after he finally showed up the last game.. you could read his lips he said something like "You know you're my boy.." ...
> ...


I like a reasonable reply and this was a reasonable reply. :yes:


I wonder how Mike's teammates felt about him being the GOAT?


----------



## tmacistight (Apr 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> my point had nothing to do with the fans it had to do with their attitude that they are the whole team.mcgrady has always proclaimed that he is the only good player on the team,how does that sit with teammates?and where do you think iverson got the nickname,me myself and iverson?all his posse b.s. has to wear on people.i will say they are entertaining,no question about that.


The Magic never have problems like the Lakers. There are never rifts between the team, other than the Horace Grant situation, which has ended immediately. So obviously tmac must get along with his teammates as they have never spoken out against him. You obviously are uniformed about the Magic.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

What is this 'horace grant sutuation'.. I never heard about that one..

Yeah, Tmac is close with his team... They know he is the best on the team.. They get all excited when he starts draining them 3s, dunking all over.. Especially the bench when they are sittin there doing nothing...

The only reason the Magic players would be in conflict is if they are not getting as much Playtime as they wanted but they have to prove themselves first..


----------



## tmacistight (Apr 6, 2003)

You know the one at the beggining of the season. When Horace spoke against tmac's D. Then him and Doc had a little conflict, which resulted in Horace leaving the team.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Let's wait & see what happens in the EC semis - Ai vs TMac. THere'll be some big scoring guaranteed!

All assuming the pistons are dead & buried...

and the Hornets...


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Because the playoffs are at hand, the AI vs. Tmac comparision works for me. Should Philly, and Orlando win they will meet in the next round. (I think) 
I look forward to seeing this one. Tracy's off the hook. I dont think Philly has a guy that can muscle him, or match his quickness. Orlando will do "okay" with Armstrong to pester Iverson, but AI is gonna get his. Who's better? Let's just wait until the second round and call it from there. :yes:


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

ai takes over a game like no other.... thats what separates them..imagine if ai worked on his skills like macgrady instead of relying on his natural talent. 

tmac is my fav player he is a better all round player and great scorer but AI is something special on a different leven... AI hands down


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> ai takes over a game like no other.... thats what separates them..imagine if ai worked on his skills like macgrady instead of relying on his natural talent.


I hate it when people say this crap. Who cares about if, "if" means nothing. 

Some people say the same stuff about kobe and tmac. 

"If" doesnt score points or win championships.



*As far as the topic at hand...* 
--if you were making a list of great nba players in history Iverson would come before Tmac. He so far has left a much bigger impact on the game then TMac has. He has carried a team to a championship, won an mvp, multiple scoring titles, and rookie of the year. Tmac in the end will probably have an Mvp or two and may win a championship also so this could change a lot. 


--as far as skills there is no comparison. TMAC. TMAC. TMAC. It's 6'8" v. maybe 6'0" TMac has a better all around game. He is not that terrible of a defender. AI's too short to do anything but get 3 spg. 
Offensively TMAC is much more well rounded and much more efficent. I dont see one aspect of the game where AI is better than TMAC except maybe heart and clutch but McGrady has and still is improving there. 


I would take TMAC for 43 minutes and AI for the last 5, maybe just 3.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I don't understand how u can compare 2 palyers with a 9 inch height difference and very different styles of play. You just can't compare people who have completely different things asked of them. You just can't compare them it is impossible 4 a 6 footer to do what tmac does in the all around game.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> You just can't compare them it is impossible 4 a 6 footer to do what tmac does in the all around game.


doesnt that make mcgrady better. or atleast the player youd rather have


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

yeah it does, height is just 2 important a commodity is a point of should of added its what makes tmac the much better all around player


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Because the playoffs are at hand, the AI vs. Tmac comparision works for me. Should Philly, and Orlando win they will meet in the next round. (I think)
> I look forward to seeing this one. Tracy's off the hook. I dont think Philly has a guy that can muscle him, or match his quickness. Orlando will do "okay" with Armstrong to pester Iverson, but AI is gonna get his. Who's better? Let's just wait until the second round and call it from there. :yes:


AI will get his. Tmac will get his. I think this series will come down to Derrick Coleman, Kenny Thomas, Tyrone Hill, Skinner ... if Orlando can handle them they've got a shot.. but Thomas completely lit up Orlando last time they met, although I dont think Gooden was playing.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Iverson or TMac?*

Well, just make basketball message board posting difficult, why don't you? 

The difference in height is too great to make a comparison. It would be like comparing Baron Davis to KG - not fair to make a comparison.

I love both these players and they'll both leave a mark in the NBA, the good Lord willing.


----------

